# Best song of all time



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

It's this.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

FREE BIRD

PLAY FREE BIRD DAMMIT

FREEEEEEE BIRD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> FREE BIRD
> 
> PLAY FREE BIRD DAMMIT
> 
> FREEEEEEE BIRD



Please quit yelling that.

It's not funny. 

It's not clever.

It's stupid, it's repetitive, why the fuck would you continue to yell that?

I'm serious.


What is the culmination of yelling that?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> What is the culmination of yelling that?



You playing Free Bird.

(It IS a good song.  Overplayed maybe.)


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

I only listen to 3 seconds of it and I was bored to tears.

The one the goon posted, not Free Bird.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You playing Free Bird.
> 
> (It IS a good song.  Overplayed maybe.)



No it's not.

Good, I mean


STOP DERAILING ME JEEZUS 

(Don't worry I still <3 you tho)



AlexInsane said:


> I only listen to 3 seconds of it and I was bored to tears.
> 
> The one the goon posted, not Free Bird.



You shoosh.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll just list few awesome songs as there really is no best IMO.

Billy Joel- Piano Man, River of Dreams, Bigshot, Still rock & roll to me.

Napalm death- Twist the Knife, Silence is Deafening, Greed Killing.

Elton John (yeah that's right)- Rocketman, Tiny Dancer, Your Song.

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Californiacation, Road Trippin, Higher Ground.

Queen- Bohamian Rhapsody...

Judas Priest- Hellrider...

Rehab- Bartender song.

Manfred man- Blinded by the Light.

Wall of Voodoo- Mexican Radio...

Dethklok- Bloodtrocuted, Awaken, Thunderhorse.

AC/DC- Shook me all night long, TNT, back in black, Dirty deeds.

SOAD- Fuck the system, sugar.

Greenday- Minority, holiday, time of your life.

Kansas- wayward son, dust in the wind.

Slick Rick- bedtime story.

Fleetwood mac- go your own way, don't stop, Rhiannon.

Reel big fish- sell out.

Aha- Take on me.

I can't keep listing there's too many awesome songs.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

Nix to the Green Day. The rest is stuff most people's parents listen to when they're feeling nostalgic.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Nix to the Green Day. The rest is stuff most people's parents listen to when they're feeling nostalgic.



I could go on if you like, I got plenty more but didn't want to drag it on for too long.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Nix to the Green Day. The rest is stuff most people's parents listen to when they're feeling nostalgic.



Yeah my moms love listening to Slick Rick

I'm not even joking.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

Misirlou by Dick Dale and the Del-Tones.  Fuckin' awesome.

Seriously, if you don't like Misirlou I pray for your musical soul.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Yeah my moms love listening to Slick Rick
> 
> I'm not even joking.



That made me lmao, I believe it. That's old school.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Misirlou by Dick Dale and the Del-Tones.  Fuckin' awesome.
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like Misirlou I pray for your musical soul.



They do a wicked version of Hava Nagila


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

Another one - Thriller by Michael Jackson.

MJ makes my skin crawl these days, but fuck if Thriller isn't one of the fuckin' coolest songs (and music vids) ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Another one - Thriller by Michael Jackson.
> 
> MJ makes my skin crawl these days, but fuck if Thriller isn't one of the fuckin' coolest songs (and music vids) ever.



I like Smooth Criminal a whole lot.

Even the 16-bit version from the _Moonwalker_ game


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

AVGN did a episode on that.

Singing to kill your enemies....isn't that like a complete ripoff of Banshee from X-men?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

FFFFFUUUUUU wrong thread, I'm going to bed now. *facepalm*


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 16, 2009)

Night Shift by Siouxsie and the Banshees
Listen to this music at 4 am in a low lit room or in the dark.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1t2Ap8AraI  .


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2009)

The obvious answer is a tie between Paschendale and Emerald Sword.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 16, 2009)

My two favorites are impossible to categorize. I can't pick and combination of genres for either to fall under.

The Who - Eminence Front: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHLgxKUsEA
Rush - La Villa Strangiato: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7jVoXx9AmM


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bruce Cockburn* - *If I Had a Rocket Launcher*
*Shock The Monkey* by Peter Gabriel 
Anything from Euro Pop album


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 16, 2009)

All Songs From The Wombles/Mike Batt (VERY UNDERAPPECIATED, Mike Batt is a genius.. Bright Eyes & Better Than A Dream FTW!)
Night Moves by Bob Segar
All Songs from The Beatles (excluding the unreleased track)
All Summer Long by Kid Rock
All Rap Songs from the '80s and '90s (prior to it's current generic "gangsta" crap)
Any Songs in the Oldies Genre (Soulja Boy can go fuck himself)
Jpop tunes from any artist (ie Puffy AmiYumi, Morning Musume)
"A Quick One, While He's Away" by The Who
Any song from the album "Tommy"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 16, 2009)

You're all wrong.

It's a tie between this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mAJU_ZKhEM

And this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuyF46oG2ik&feature=related (skip to 0:31)


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> The obvious answer is a tie between Paschendale and Emerald Sword.



Yes, Emerald Sword  Timeless song

But I would nominate:

La complainte du phoque en Alaska

for best song ever


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 16, 2009)

You twits.  You're all wrong.  It's Without a Reason by redLymb.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Queensryche- Eyes of a Stranger <3

Great song.


----------



## Takun (Feb 16, 2009)

Clearly the best song ever is Twin Falls by Built to Spill and I'll kick your ass if you disagree >:C


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Clearly the best song ever is Twin Falls by Built to Spill and I'll kick your ass if you disagree >:C



Then you'll have to kick my ass, though I might like it.


----------



## Takun (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Then you'll have to kick my ass, though I might like it.



The song or the asskicking?

or BOTH.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The song or the asskicking?
> 
> or BOTH.



Both. The song's good but not the best, and I get turned on by that much hate.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Clearly the best song ever is Twin Falls by Built to Spill and I'll kick your ass if you disagree >:C



It's not about fucking dead people therefore it is not the best song :[ .


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 20, 2009)

time for the Queen fan to have his post

BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY

nuff said


----------



## Takun (Feb 20, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> time for the Queen fan to have his post
> 
> BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY
> 
> nuff said




Really?  You are this huge Queen fan and that is yours?


okay . . .


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 20, 2009)

Tupac-Changes


90& of whites love it.


----------



## lowlow64 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Misirlou by Dick Dale and the Del-Tones. Fuckin' awesome.
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like Misirlou I pray for your musical soul.


 
Misirlou is fuckin' epic.


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 20, 2009)

Sonata Arctica - Fullmoon

It's bombastic, it's epic, it's about werewolves, and it has a killer keyboard solo.:mrgreen:


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 20, 2009)

hmm... Nothing Else Matters by Metallica


----------



## Lukar (Feb 21, 2009)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

The tiger will FUCKING OWN YOU MAN


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Really?  You are this huge Queen fan and that is yours?
> 
> 
> okay . . .



well, there are other Queen songs that i could mention ... but we all know, out of the 15 studio albums, Bohemian Rhapsody is one of their greatest songs

so really ... you want me to name 30+ great Queen songs, when i can name one that i know tops most poll around the world


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Feb 23, 2009)

Well IMO the best ones are:

Enigma - Return To Innocence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JpJjsHgYHA

Sarah Brightman - Deliver Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwP8Q1I9Vs

Those are my 2 favorite songs so I think they are the best, but I'm sure most of people think differently.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 23, 2009)

This is one of the Best Songs of All Time

The Who - A Quick One, While He's Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIpsDTSmRyM

Epic at it's best!


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Who wants to live forever....Queen

Standing outside the fire.......Garth Brooks

Puff the Magic Dragon........Peter, Paul and Mary


----------

